# Tincs breeding?



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

I have two Tinc Dwarf Cobalt tincs since June. they were only a month or two old im guessing when i recieved them. 

i had tincs in the past, but never saw them do what i saw tonight. 

Im sure I have a pair, ones much largr then the other with small toe pads (female), the other is smaller and has large toe pads (male). 

well. i dumped in some fruit flys. and here coem both of em ready for dinner, but i looked again and the small from had the larger mounted. and wasnt gonna come off till i guess it realized it was feeding time. 

i didn't think tincs were able to to breed till they were 2 years old? and i thought the female laid eggs and the male fertilized them? there was no mounting involved? lol.


----------



## Colby02 (Jul 21, 2007)

What you saw isn't neccesarily breeding behavior i've witnessed it wtih quit a few of my frogs more often than not it has been with same sexed frogs. When I got my first pair of leucs I was very excited when I saw them do that and thought I would find eggs soon after but unfortunately the supposed female starting calling a week or so later '
From what I've seen and I'm no exxpert the mating behavoir is not quite as ruff the female will generally follow the male around ((the way it should be) and she will wrap her front legs around the male and rub or pat hi.l
I think your frogs may be old enough to mate or close to it, but i'm not sure. Hope I'm wrong as far as the behavior goes.

Good Luck,
Craig


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

i have never seen my tincs do it, so it was kinda exciting. my firebelly toads i had wayyyy back when did that all the time. luckily they were all male (i think) cause i never found eggs. 

i kidna thought it may have been a dominance thing too, i have watched yearling bucks mount the others as a show of dominance while hunting.

lol i guess time will tell? lol. thanks for the reply, it was helpful.

"the female will generally follow the male around ((the way it should be) "

Amen. 8)


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Colby02 said:


> From what I've seen and I'm no exxpert the mating behavoir is not quite as ruff the female will generally follow the male around ((the way it should be) and she will wrap her front legs around the male and rub or pat him.
> Good Luck,
> Craig


alright, so i was setting around today, and noticed this behavior! i snapped some pictures but im sure they are all out of focuse, i wasnt tying to disturb them, and i didnt have the time to use my 'close up' lenses.

but, i watched my female from 'pat' the males rear legs and she would stand facing his side (they looked like a "T") and pat hsi back.

he didnt seem to respond, he kept hoping off. 

for a while he seemed to respond he like hunkered down really low while she patted him. then he started climbind, and she started following. im not sure where they are now, lol they got into some thick stuff. 

So... I don't have a co-co hut or any thing. i mgonna google the web for some breeding sheets on the subject, but till i find that info, what am i to do? If they lay eggs in there will they be like pumilos and care for them, or abonden them? i dont have a water source in there except in the broms any ways. 

thanks guys.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

a pic i snapped the male is facing you, shes been chasing him around the tank for probably two hours now. he doesn't seem interested i guess... but i caught them in.. ohh whats it called??? amplixe? (where hes mounting her) liek i mentioned in this thread a few days ago.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well i am sure you will find a clutch in a day or two, he woudl not keep on calling if he wasn't interested.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

well i havent seen or heard him call.. i think.. idk.. but i came home this afternoon and it appears that there are some eggs on a brom leaf, and the male is setting on them now... so now i need to find a good how to.... which i havent been able to find yet,,, i know nothing of caring for eggs.


----------

